# my chances?



## ajadler (Dec 24, 2006)

i was wondering if you guys could evaluate my chances of getting into tisch...

here's my film:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TkL9OOA8cfA

sat:
730 math
580 verbal
690 writing

act: 31 (29 writing + english combined)

gpa: 4.22 (weighted) 3.72 (unweighted)

AP's:
sophmore year: AP world history
junior year: AP english language, AP us history, AP statistics, AP physics B
senior year: AP english literature, AP government, AP econ

extra curriculars:
-president of the video/film club junior year (member all 4 years)
-president of school tv station (founder as well)
-founder of need2feed (charity that feeds the homeless in san diego)
-member of drumline (freshman to junior year)
-united synagogue youth member
-founder of big money films (independent film and video production company... for my own films    
 and bar mitzvahs and weddings too)
-mock trial team member
-National Honors Society
-and a couple others


i also won first place at the best fest america student film festival for two films i worked on:
Critics Corner (director, writer, cinematographer)
Flatter (associate producer, dolly grip)

great letters of recommendation

great essays


do you think i'll get in?


----------



## Jefflev (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes you will 100% get in. That film is excellent- actually one of the best student films i've seen in a while (honestly). If you don't get in than the school is corrupt- but I wouldn't sweat it. Great job on the film- you should submit it to a few festivals. Great story line and excellent narration. well done!


----------



## Josh (Dec 24, 2006)

> Originally posted by Jefflev:
> Yes you will 100% get in.



Do you know that for sure? No, you don't. So don't say it. 



> Originally posted by Jefflev:
> That film is excellent- actually one of the best student films i've seen in a while (honestly). If you don't get in than the school is corrupt- but I wouldn't sweat it. Great job on the film- you should submit it to a few festivals. Great story line and excellent narration. well done!



Are you serious? Did you and I see the same film? What I saw was a bunch of kids running around in some paintball tournament. I hope that wasn't really submitted to NYU.


----------



## ajadler (Dec 24, 2006)

josh, i think you got the wrong link or something... my film has nothing to do with paintballing.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 24, 2006)

As Josh said, there's no 100%, but if you don't get in I dont know who would. Great job man. I don't know how you had time for all of that stuff but congrats. The way I can see you not getting in is if your essays aren't as good as you think or the SAT scores (which aren't bad, but would still probably be slightly below NYU average) brought you down. With your grades, EC's, and especially that film, however, I don't see that being a problem. Good luck!


----------



## Josh (Dec 25, 2006)

> Originally posted by ajadler:
> josh, i think you got the wrong link or something... my film has nothing to do with paintballing.



I just tried it again and it worked. Strange.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Dec 25, 2006)

And Josh... Any comments? Don't be so stuck up that you can't compliment the kid on what is actually a very good film like, everyone else has said it was.

Yea, ajadler, you have a great chance in my book.

Tyler


----------



## Josh (Dec 25, 2006)

When I clicked on the link, it took me to a paintball video on Youtube that I watched for about five seconds. Wasn't my fault. 

I'll post a comment when I have time to watch the video. When I visit this forum it's usually only for a couple of minutes to look things over and make sure you hooligans aren't breaking the rules. I will respond to things at length when I have time. I'm not being stuck up, and I don't like being called that, so give it a rest.


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd say you have a pretty good shot but if you have time (I'm not sure what the deadlines are for regular decision) I would try to bring up your verbal SAT scores.  (I'm impressed by your math score though =] )  I got interupted while watching your film, but from what I saw its pretty good.  As long as your essays are strong I think you're in, but that's just me. =)

Good luck.. i really hope to see you there =)


----------



## ajadler (Dec 25, 2006)

does my sat score really matter when i have a high act score?


----------



## KtoI (Dec 25, 2006)

The film was okay...personally it didn't fo it for me. Maybe it was the story.All your tech stuff was good,though. And your stats seem good ,so you have a chance.


----------



## NySpree89 (Dec 25, 2006)

The film was okay... I mean the story isn't very original and the acting is only average for a student film- compared to other films Ive seen that have gotten accepted into NYU, I think its fine, but I must admit I didn't feel it was nearly as good as others have made it out to be.


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm  not sure about the SAT thing because I didn't realize you also took the ACT when I posted that.  I don't know how ACT's work, but I think that if you took both you'll be okay.  I'm sorry that I didn't see that before.  But yeah, I think you're fine =).


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 27, 2006)

Good Job !!! I like the story...I can only say good luck in getting accepted because I don't know what they look for and I don't know what films that are accepted have but your film is good & so is your ACT & SAT-Math & you're actively involved in your community & film...

Good LUck


----------

